# Hi I'm New To this great forum



## mandtalklina1982 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi My name is Michael and I finally decided to join this comunnity after lurking arout for some time now. Glad to be here guys


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad to have you Michael.....Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Welcome Bro! How long have you been beekeeping?


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site Michael!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, you could check around for a local beekeeping club, they are a great help..


----------

